
Nanolaw with Daughter (2011) - aleyan
https://www.ftrain.com/nanolaw
======
rtkwe
Previously (maybe original posting):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2551436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2551436)

------
weiming
"heartful, smart [science fiction] story about the future of bulk litigation"

For context, summary courtesy of Boingboing.

------
henrikschroder
To be fair, colonial reparations are such an ill-thought out idea in itself
that adding privacy issues to it makes the whole concept completely over-the-
top ludicrous. I'm not so sure it's a good example to illustrate why privacy
matters.

But sure, in an insane world where they are accepted, there would be privacy
implications to it.

------
100100010001
Save your time and read a John Grisham novel.

------
xwdv
Can someone explain if this is a true story or fictional? I’m not quite sure.

